# Antibacterial gel on dogs paws??



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

How do you guys clean your dog's paws after each walk? I usually just wipe his paws with a wet towel to get the mud and dirt off. I didn't really think about the germs at all. But with the current situation, I am thinking if I need to wash his four paws with soap and water for 20 seconds after each walk as well? Alternatively, I could continue to wipe it with wet cloth, dry it, and then apply antibacterial gel after? I certainly don't want to poison my dog. But, I am definitely more mindful about germs nowadays. Love to hear your suggestions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't do anything when they come in unless they are muddy, and then they get a foot (and often belly!) bath with their normal shampoo and water. Please don't put hand sanitizer on your dog. alcohol is EXTREMELY toxic to dogs!!!

I don't know where you are walking your dog. Where we walk there is very little human contact, and lots of fresh air and sunshine. But just as with people, soap and water is all that is necessary to kill Covid virus. Believe me, by the time you have washed all 4 feet, they all (and YOU!!!) will have been in contact with soapy water for at least 20 seconds! No need to count!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

havanese said:


> How do you guys clean your dog's paws after each walk? I usually just wipe his paws with a wet towel to get the mud and dirt off. I didn't really think about the germs at all. But with the current situation, I am thinking if I need to wash his four paws with soap and water for 20 seconds after each walk as well? Alternatively, I could continue to wipe it with wet cloth, dry it, and then apply antibacterial gel after? I certainly don't want to poison my dog. But, I am definitely more mindful about germs nowadays. Love to hear your suggestions.


I would be scared to use anything that is not specifically made for dogs. Hand sanitizers have alcohol and other ingredients that could be dangerous to ingest and will dry out the paws. I am a big believer in plain old soap and water and think hand sanitizers are only for situations where soap and water is not available. I keep the following product on hand for flushing any possible wounds but suppose it could be used to spritz dog paws to kill germs.

https://www.nixall.com/products/vetresponse-wound-skin-solution

Nixall also carries a product for flushing out the dog eyes should that ever be needed. I have that on hand too. For example, my neighbor's dog got skunked and you have to get that stuff out of the eyes.

Do your own research but I think these products are safe.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

havanese said:


> How do you guys clean your dog's paws after each walk? I usually just wipe his paws with a wet towel to get the mud and dirt off. I didn't really think about the germs at all. But with the current situation, I am thinking if I need to wash his four paws with soap and water for 20 seconds after each walk as well? Alternatively, I could continue to wipe it with wet cloth, dry it, and then apply antibacterial gel after? I certainly don't want to poison my dog. But, I am definitely more mindful about germs nowadays. Love to hear your suggestions.





krandall said:


> I don't do anything when they come in unless they are muddy, and then they get a foot (and often belly!) bath with their normal shampoo and water. Please don't put hand sanitizer on your dog. alcohol is EXTREMELY toxic to dogs!!!


We do the same as @krandall. It is rare that Ricky will need a thorough foot bath but when he does, we put him in the utility tub in the laundry room and use the spray attachment to wash off his feet. Sometimes, if really dirty (rare), we will use a mild shampoo (nothing special) rinse thoroughly, and then towel dry. Same with the very rare butt bath.

We do not use anything special on his feet. Occasionally he will lick his feet and I wouldn't want any unknown chemicals to get in his mouth. For that reason, we keep him off of any newly fertilized or pest treated lawns for at least a week

I would not be concerned about a dog tracking C-19 virus into the house. I suppose under the right conditions it might be possible but very unlikely. I can't be so obsessed that I try to eliminate every possible eventuality of contact from my life. There are others opportunities for casual contact transmission that are much more worrisome to me...............such as handling paper money and coins. Laugh at me if you like, but I put a clean poop bag over my hand when handling physical money.

In my city of 40K we have 5 confirmed cases of C-19 and one death. Practice social distancing and stay at home.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> I would be scared to use anything that is not specifically made for dogs. Hand sanitizers have alcohol and other ingredients that could be dangerous to ingest and will dry out the paws. I am a big believer in plain old soap and water and think hand sanitizers are only for situations where soap and water is not available. I keep the following product on hand for flushing any possible wounds but suppose it could be used to spritz dog paws to kill germs.
> 
> https://www.nixall.com/products/vetresponse-wound-skin-solution
> 
> ...


Just wanted to add I do not do anything typically when they come in from a walk. We use no chemicals or fertilizers on our yard. However, if necessary I do foot baths also sometimes just with plain old water. The products above I mentioned are for emergencies only. I like to have some first aid on hand for both humans and dogs. We are building a house in the boonies so I cannot depend on a vet right down the road.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I don’t want to give bad advice, but with most experts saying not to fear dogs spreading the disease to humans, even on their fur, I don’t think I would wrestle with washing feet after every wash unless I needed to for another reason. However, there are many brands that make packages of foot wipes for dogs. It would be pretty hard to rub for 20 seconds, though.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Laugh at me if you like, but I put a clean poop bag over my hand when handling physical money.


I am dying laughing!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

[QUOTE=Ricky Ricardo;1445458 There are others opportunities for casual contact transmission that are much more worrisome to me...............such as handling paper money and coins. Laugh at me if you like, but I put a clean poop bag over my hand when handling physical money.

Popi, I love reading your posts! 🤣 I just read this one to DH and I find out he also uses poop bags when exchanging money. According to him the bags are easier to put on. 😂 A few nights ago on the news it was reported money is the dirtiest item people touch. I'm wearing disposable gloves and cleaning my debit card whenever I use it. Unfortunately today I need to go out into the world. I got an email that my grocery delivery will not be coming due to the unexpected amount of orders.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> We use no chemicals or fertilizers on our yard.


Good for you, I don't either but can you say the same for your neighbors?

I live in an HOA with 1,854 homes. Besides private front yards, we have a tremendous amount of common area with lawn and turf. We have an estimated 1000+ dogs living in our HOA. I am the founder and captain of the dog owners group in our HOA with several hundred members. We have some serious political clout in our HOA and influence on who is elected to the board. Through lobbying the HOA board of directors, the dog owners group convinced the board to post any lawn/turf area when they have been sprayed with fertilizer and/or pesticides. The sign also indicates the date of application. Some dog owners choose to ignore the warning, which is up to them, but a great number, like me, will not let their dog walk on those areas for about a week, depending on rain and irrigation schedule, to soak the chemicals into the ground and wash off the top surface.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather's said:


> I just read this one to DH and I find out he also uses poop bags when exchanging money. According to him the bags are easier to put on. &#55357;&#56834;


Yes, he is right! Great minds think alike. Easy-peasy! I also found a way to sterilize the dishes, better than a dish washer! I just use my power orbital sander on the dishes. It takes off all the food particles and destroys the C-19 virus. Plus as an added bonus, it grinds off all those silly little flower patterns on them. It's a win/win for everyone! (it's a guy thing :wink2

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Good for you, I don't either but can you say the same for your neighbors?
> 
> I live in an HOA with 1,854 homes. Besides private front yards, we have a tremendous amount of common area with lawn and turf. We have an estimated 1000+ dogs living in our HOA. I am the founder and captain of the dog owners group in our HOA with several hundred members. We have some serious political clout in our HOA and influence on who is elected to the board. Through lobbying the HOA board of directors, the dog owners group convinced the board to post any lawn/turf area when they have been sprayed with fertilizer and/or pesticides. The sign also indicates the date of application. Some dog owners choose to ignore the warning, which is up to them, but a great number, like me, will not let their dog walk on those areas for about a week, depending on rain and irrigation schedule, to soak the chemicals into the ground and wash off the top surface.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Unfortunately I current live in a subdivision and I am stuck with neighbors who do use lawn chemicals and fertilizers which is sad since many are dog owners too. I live in a very small subdivision where everyone has at least 3 acres and there is lots of common ground. I try not to let my dogs walk on the neighbor's yards but it does happen sometimes. I know many people personally and know who does and who does not use chemicals and try to avoid the chemically laden yards. It is a good idea to wipe dogs feet if they have possibly walked on these chemicals. When I move to our new home, I will be living on 210 acres where there is no neighbor in sight so my dogs will be walking exclusively on my own property. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Laugh at me if you like, but I put a clean poop bag over my hand when handling physical money.


Someone in another group I'm on mentioned the BRILLIANT idea of using poop bags when you can in place of the scarce and valuable nitrile gloves. We all have ZILLIONS of them!!! They are PERFECT for pumping gas, handling currency, etc!

Kodi says just make sure you use unused ones! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yes, he is right! Great minds think alike. Easy-peasy! I also found a way to sterilize the dishes, better than a dish washer! I just use my power orbital sander on the dishes. It takes off all the food particles and destroys the C-19 virus. Plus as an added bonus, it grinds off all those silly little flower patterns on them. It's a win/win for everyone! (it's a guy thing :wink2
> 
> Ricky's Popi


YOU, sir, are NEVER doing dishes at MY house!!! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Unfortunately I current live in a subdivision and I am stuck with neighbors who do use lawn chemicals and fertilizers which is sad since many are dog owners too. I live in a very small subdivision where everyone has at least 3 acres and there is lots of common ground. I try not to let my dogs walk on the neighbor's yards but it does happen sometimes. I know many people personally and know who does and who does not use chemicals and try to avoid the chemically laden yards. It is a good idea to wipe dogs feet if they have possibly walked on these chemicals. When I move to our new home, I will be living on 210 acres where there is no neighbor in sight so my dogs will be walking exclusively on my own property. One less thing to worry about.


Yes, I am lucky in that my dogs are almost never on grass other than our own. They are either on our property, the sidewalk, or on trails in the woods. We have to worry about ticks there (though we check them over carefully as soon as we are home) but not chemicals.

We have had a REALLY early spring, which is nice, considering or confinement! The outdoor ring went up yesterday, and this is the earliest EVER that we've had the gardens cleaned up and mulched! It's not unusual to still have snow on the ground at the end of March. This year, the crocuses have gone by!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice outdoor pen! Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> YOU, sir, are NEVER doing dishes at MY house!!! LOL!


 That's what Momi says too :wink2::wink2::wink2:>


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you all. Will stop the paranoia! Always good to hear sensible inputs from this group. 0


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Yes, I am lucky in that my dogs are almost never on grass other than our own. They are either on our property, the sidewalk, or on trails in the woods. We have to worry about ticks there (though we check them over carefully as soon as we are home) but not chemicals.
> 
> We have had a REALLY early spring, which is nice, considering or confinement! The outdoor ring went up yesterday, and this is the earliest EVER that we've had the gardens cleaned up and mulched! It's not unusual to still have snow on the ground at the end of March. This year, the crocuses have gone by!!!


You're living my dream...except for the ticks!!! But we have them here too so no escaping them I guess unless I move to Antarctica! We have had the worst winter here in Missouri in my entire 65 years. Rained constantly and probably two sunny days all winter. I am praying for a good spring.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> You're living my dream...except for the ticks!!! But we have them here too so no escaping them I guess unless I move to Antarctica! We have had the worst winter here in Missouri in my entire 65 years. Rained constantly and probably two sunny days all winter. I am praying for a good spring.


Oh! I didn't know you were in Missouri! I have a good friend in St. Louis, and was actually supposed to be lecturing there in April... which, of course, has been cancelled. (Along with all my other spring lectures!) But, assuming this thing gets under control, the plan is to reschedule for some time later in the year. We'll see what happens. I've spoken there a number of times, but only once gotten far out of the city. The last time I was there, we spent a couple of days out in "wine country", also in April, and it was really pretty!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Oh! I didn't know you were in Missouri! I have a good friend in St. Louis, and was actually supposed to be lecturing there in April... which, of course, has been cancelled. (Along with all my other spring lectures!) But, assuming this thing gets under control, the plan is to reschedule for some time later in the year. We'll see what happens. I've spoken there a number of times, but only once gotten far out of the city. The last time I was there, we spent a couple of days out in "wine country", also in April, and it was really pretty!


Oh wow! I actually currently live in "wine country" outside of Defiance which is close to Augusta! The whole Defiance/Augusta area is considered wine country. It is very pretty here but has gotten a lot more populated and we want more land. So we are moving about two hours from here near Owensville. I have lived in the Saint Louis area my whole life. We have had the property we are moving to for several years but waited until retirement to move since we worked in the Saint Louis area.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Oh wow! I actually currently live in "wine country" outside of Defiance which is close to Augusta! The whole Defiance/Augusta area is considered wine country. It is very pretty here but has gotten a lot more populated and we want more land. So we are moving about two hours from here near Owensville. I have lived in the Saint Louis area my whole life. We have had the property we are moving to for several years but waited until retirement to move since we worked in the Saint Louis area.


Normally, I fly in, do my talk, spend ONE extra day with my friends and fly home. The last time, I didn't look at the dates carefully enough, and the date of the talk ended up being Thursday before Easter. When I tried to get flights, there wer NO flights home available until Tues after Easter, because it was also school vacation week. So we made lemonade! My friends graciously included me in their family Easter celebration, and we did all sorts of fun things on the other days. We went up in the arch, took lovely photos of the arch at sunset from the ground, went to the botanical gardens another day to see all the Chihuly glass, and then did our wine country trip on another couple of days! It was fun to finally see more of the area.

I find that that there are several places I've been to numerous time to lecture, and unless I PLAN to stay longer to sight-see, I never get past the airport and hotel! I made the same point toexplore the Seattle area more on my last two teips out there. It is SUCH a beautiful area, and I'd been out there half a dozen times without ever getting beyond the city.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Normally, I fly in, do my talk, spend ONE extra day with my friends and fly home. The last time, I didn't look at the dates carefully enough, and the date of the talk ended up being Thursday before Easter. When I tried to get flights, there wer NO flights home available until Tues after Easter, because it was also school vacation week. So we made lemonade! My friends graciously included me in their family Easter celebration, and we did all sorts of fun things on the other days. We went up in the arch, took lovely photos of the arch at sunset from the ground, went to the botanical gardens another day to see all the Chihuly glass, and then did our wine country trip on another couple of days! It was fun to finally see more of the area.
> 
> I find that that there are several places I've been to numerous time to lecture, and unless I PLAN to stay longer to sight-see, I never get past the airport and hotel! I made the same point toexplore the Seattle area more on my last two teips out there. It is SUCH a beautiful area, and I'd been out there half a dozen times without ever getting beyond the city.


I have a confession...lived here for 65 years and I have never been up in the arch!!!!

I know what you mean about going places and just seeing the airport and hotel. I was a competitive ballroom dancer for over ten years and flew all over the place but often all I saw was the hotel and airport! I was working at the time so not a lot of extra vacation to extend trips.

I was curious what you do lectures on. Since you are a Havanese expert, is that what they are about?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> I was a competitive ballroom dancer for over ten years


We should talk. Which step did you like best? I am partial to the Waltz. When done by someone who knows what they are doing and is creative, very elegant.



> I was curious what you do lectures on. Since you are a Havanese expert, is that what they are about?


Aquatic plants?

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We should talk. Which step did you like best? I am partial to the Waltz. When done by someone who knows what they are doing and is creative, very elegant.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I competed in international style smooth. My favorites are waltz and foxtrot.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> I competed in international style smooth. My favorites are waltz and foxtrot.


Beautiful couple, beautiful photo. The gentleman in the photo, is that your husband or a professional partner?

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Beautiful couple, beautiful photo. The gentleman in the photo, is that your husband or a professional partner?
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Thank you. I competed before I got married. The gentleman is a professional and I teamed up with him to compete. I married my husband after I quit competing. I was always an amateur at heart but competed professionally since my partner was a professional.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I have a confession...lived here for 65 years and I have never been up in the arch!!!!
> 
> I know what you mean about going places and just seeing the airport and hotel. I was a competitive ballroom dancer for over ten years and flew all over the place but often all I saw was the hotel and airport! I was working at the time so not a lot of extra vacation to extend trips.
> 
> I was curious what you do lectures on. Since you are a Havanese expert, is that what they are about?


I actually enjoyed photographing it from the ground more! 

I lecture and write about aquatic plants, both in aquariums and in the wild: www.sunkengardens.net


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I competed in international style smooth. My favorites are waltz and foxtrot.


Oh how beautiful!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I actually enjoyed photographing it from the ground more!
> 
> I lecture and write about aquatic plants, both in aquariums and in the wild: www.sunkengardens.net


Wow how interesting! You are a woman of many diverse talents.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

This has turned into quite a fascinating thread! Who knew about these areas of expertise among our forum members? MPM, we used to watch "Dancing With the Stars" regularly. Karen, after purchasing my DVD of a yule log to watch at Christmastime, I bought a DVD of an aquarium to play in the background when we're entertaining. I just love my aquarium DVD! In all seriousness, it would be fun to hear about your travels. I hope there is still hope for the oceans and the animals and plants therein. At least all the people staying home these days are polluting the environment less!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> This has turned into quite a fascinating thread! Who knew about these areas of expertise among our forum members? MPM, we used to watch "Dancing With the Stars" regularly. Karen, after purchasing my DVD of a yule log to watch at Christmastime, I bought a DVD of an aquarium to play in the background when we're entertaining. I just love my aquarium DVD! In all seriousness, it would be fun to hear about your travels. I hope there is still hope for the oceans and the animals and plants therein. At least all the people staying home these days are polluting the environment less!


My work is with fresh water biotopes, as there are almost no higher plants that live in sea water. Only "seaweed", which is macro algae of various sorts. But yes, the fresh water biotopes I visit are usualy highly threatened, usually by development more than anything else.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

A biotope is an area of uniform environmental conditions providing a living place for a specific assemblage of plants and animals. Biotope is almost synonymous with the term habitat, which is more commonly used in English-speaking countries. Wikipedia

(Had to look that up!)


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> This has turned into quite a fascinating thread! Who knew about these areas of expertise among our forum members? MPM, we used to watch "Dancing With the Stars" regularly. Karen, after purchasing my DVD of a yule log to watch at Christmastime, I bought a DVD of an aquarium to play in the background when we're entertaining. I just love my aquarium DVD! In all seriousness, it would be fun to hear about your travels. I hope there is still hope for the oceans and the animals and plants therein. At least all the people staying home these days are polluting the environment less!


I agree...it is so interesting to hear about a member's life "beyond dogs" or "before dogs"! I sometimes feel there is no time for anything else! But I am not complaining.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Through lobbying the HOA board of directors, the dog owners group convinced the board to post any lawn/turf area when they have been sprayed with fertilizer and/or pesticides. The sign also indicates the date of application.


Here is our latest notification about application of herbicides in our common areas:

*Artistic Maintenance, Inc. will be treating for weeds on April 1st and April 2nd throughout common areas.
Lifeline Herbicide-Label
PRECAUTIONARY STATEMENTS
HAZARDS TO HUMANS AND DOMESTIC ANIMALS
CAUTION. Harmful if absorbed through skin. Avoid contact with skin, eyes, or clothing.
Personal Protective Equipment (PPE)
Some materials that are chemical-resistant to this product are listed below.
Applicators and other handlers must wear:
x Long sleeved shirt and long pants, socks, shoes;
x Chemical-resistant gloves such as barrier laminate, butyl rubber •14 mils, nitrile rubber •14 mils, neoprene
rubber •14 mils, polyvinyl chloride (PVC) •14 mils, or Viton® •14 mils; chemical resistant footwear plus socks;
x Protective eyewear (goggles, face shield or safety glasses).
x Wear a chemical resistant apron when mixing/loading and cleaning equipment.
Discard clothing and other absorbent materials that have been drenched or heavily contaminated with this product's
concentrate. Do not reuse them. Follow manufacturer's instructions for cleaning/maintaining PPE. If no such
instructions for washables exist, use detergent and hot water. Keep and wash PPE separately from other laundry.
Mixers/loaders supporting aerial applications must wear a dust/mist filtering respirator

USER SAFETY RECOMMENDATIONS
Users should:
Wash thoroughly with soap and water after handling and before eating, drinking, chewing gum, using tobacco, or
using the toilet.
Remove clothing/PPE immediately if pesticide gets inside. Then wash thoroughly and put on clean clothing.
Remove PPE immediately after handling this product. Wash the outside of gloves before removing. As soon as
possible, wash thoroughly and change into clean clothing.*​
I will not be letting Ricky access to these areas for the next week (unless we get a good rain in the meantime). Although there is NOT a big threat to canines, I do not want to take any chances with my dog.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Here is our latest notification about application of herbicides in our common areas:
> 
> *Artistic Maintenance, Inc. will be treating for weeds on April 1st and April 2nd throughout common areas.
> Lifeline Herbicide-Label
> ...


I wish people would develop an appreciation for weeds. Is this really worth it? There are some organic options too. Just think about all the wildlife that are being poisoned who are not on leashes. And this all winds up in the rivers and streams to kill aquatic life also.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I wish people would develop an appreciation for weeds. Is this really worth it? There are some organic options too. Just think about all the wildlife that are being poisoned who are not on leashes. And this all winds up in the rivers and streams to kill aquatic life also.


In our yard, we consider "lawn" to be anything green that allows itself to be cut to the appropriate length. LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> In our yard, we consider "lawn" to be anything green that allows itself to be cut to the appropriate length. LOL!


Likewise. I actually think dandelions are beautiful!!!! They are also super nutritious!!! If we can't get to the grocery store, it is something to consider!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> In our yard, we consider "lawn" to be anything green that allows itself to be cut to the appropriate length. LOL!





mudpuppymama said:


> Likewise. I actually think dandelions are beautiful!!!! They are also super nutritious!!! If we can't get to the grocery store, it is something to consider!


At my previous home. I planted Dutch White Clover as a ground cover for Ricky to play in and relieve himself(no grass 'lawn' whatsoever). Clover is relatively slow growing so rarely needs mowing (I left mine about 2-3" tall), if planted in good topsoil doesn't need fertilizing, is relatively drought tolerant and rarely needs supplemental irrigation...............and best of all it is resistant to dog urine, doesn't get yellow spots. Works great. It takes moderate foot traffic too. It does get bees for about two to four weeks in the Spring to pollinate the white flowers. But Ricky and the bees called a truce and got along just fine. We also grew mint in our backyard which we used for cooking and adult beverages.

I planned on doing something similar here at my new house and this is PRIME planting season in California BUT with virus shutting everything down, everything is on hold so we live with a mud pit in the backyard for the time being.

BTW, I am 100% opposed to artificial turf. It should be banned. Besides being an environmental disaster, it is potentially armful to dogs for a number of reasons. I even wrote a technical paper about it a couple of years ago.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Geezer (Dec 2, 2018)

We live in a community that has asphalt streets that are recoated periodically and Tina's paws are black every time she returns from a walk. My wife got tired of washing her paws after every walk and bought her a set of shoes. She didn't like them at first but now that she's gotten use to them, it's no big deal.


----------



## pvlahos (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm a germaphobe so we always clean Duke's paws with gentle soap (no antibacterial soap) and water after each walk. My kids also have allergies so it's necessary. I don't let anyone wear their outside shoes inside the house so I'm certainly not going to let the dog run around inside after being walked outside without washing him first. I'm doing the same now with the virus. You could also try putting dog booties on him, if he'll put up with them.


----------



## mabel (Dec 31, 2019)

I like my angle grinder my self!!>:laugh2::smile2:


----------

